# Acronym Meanings?



## YourSoJelly (Jul 1, 2013)

I have seen these acronyms around: RY, PEW, variegation, Hereford, sabling. can you please tell me what they mean?


----------



## madmouse (May 19, 2012)

RY=recessive yellow, PEW=pink-eyed white, variegation is a dominant gene for white speckling and spots, Hereford is a very specifically shaped white marking on the face of a solid-colored mouse. Sabling I don't know enough about to explain.


----------



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

Not that this answers any of your current questions, but this website is excellent & thought it might help anyways 

http://www.hiiret.fi/eng/breeding/genet ... ssary.html


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Sable is a red tan with an umbrous back, Ay/at. They'll be darker along the spine, fading evenly to the belly. Martin sable is a sub variety with chinchillation to cause a darker back fading to white. Neither breeds true. And, again, you'll find so much information on Finnmouse (the site linked to above). We're still happy to answer questions, though.


----------

